# Anatolian/Great Dane cross...Thoughts?



## TriWinkle (Oct 2, 2011)

Someone has a litter of these near me...Obviously going to be a large dog...Not quite a full LGD, but pretty close and within the budget.

Basically looking for a dog to keep an eye on the place, animals, thing and most of all people who live here.


----------



## d'vash (Apr 25, 2013)

First thought: why would one want to cross a 'tolian with a Dane? 

Is the Anatolian a working dog at the very least? Or are both sire and dam simply pets?

IMO, if the Anatolian is claimed to be a successful LGD, I would consider taking a look at them. If not, I would wait until something better comes along.


----------



## Pops2 (Jan 27, 2003)

Not an ideal choice for LGD, prey drive is still common in Danes, even more in crosses. The one I got from the pound was there because she thought cats were Doritos. She has done a bang up job smashing ***** & the rare coyote my grey catches. For home, business or personal protection I'd give them a shot, but not livestock.


----------



## TriWinkle (Oct 2, 2011)

Golden Affinity said:


> First thought: why would one want to cross a 'tolian with a Dane?
> 
> Is the Anatolian a working dog at the very least? Or are both sire and dam simply pets?
> 
> IMO, if the Anatolian is claimed to be a successful LGD, I would consider taking a look at them. If not, I would wait until something better comes along.


I haven't talked to the owners yet, but from what I read this wasn't a planned breeding...I have to double check, but I'm thinking Mom was going to get spayed after first heat, but Dad broke out of kennel and got to her...I'll know more when I call tomorrow.


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

I don't understand what the purpose of the cross would have been?
I do know that I heard Ceasar Milan say that danes were originally protection dogs? I don't know if that is true or not though because usually they just lick a lot?


----------



## bluemoonluck (Oct 28, 2008)

Great Danes were bred to hunt boars, so chasing down prey and holding it at bay are in it's genes.

If you're looking for a standard "watch dog" and you have sturdy enough fences to keep the dog AWAY from your livestock, it would probably work out okay.

If you're looking for a dog to live WITH your stock and work as a LGD, this is not the mix you're looking for. You want to either get a purebred LGD or a pup who is a mix of ONLY LGD breeds for that.


----------



## jjstephens (Mar 8, 2013)

This totally does not answer your question . . . just throwing it in for amusement's sake!

A good 10 years ago I adopted a dane/greyhound cross from the pound. The dog was big and goofy . . . . and blazingly fast. Never thought a dog could run as fast as that one did! I never measured her stride but it was looooong!

One day, about a year after I got her, she was in the back yard with me. She apparently heard something way off in the distance behind her. She popped around and her ears perked up. Then she took off at a sprint and ran full speed till she was out of sight (about 3/4 of a mile). I never saw hide nor hair of that dog again. Checked pounds, put up signs, etc. Never did figure what she heard. Whatever it was must have been irresistible. About a year later the exact same thing happened with the dog I got to replace her. She was standing only about 10' from where the first one was. Same thing. Ears perked up and off she went never to be seen again! 

Ole Jer may be dumb . . but he ain't stupid (at times DW might beg to differ!). After that I fenced the back yard.


----------



## Pops2 (Jan 27, 2003)

bluemoonluck said:


> Great Danes were bred to hunt boars, so chasing down prey and holding it at bay are in it's genes.
> 
> If you're looking for a standard "watch dog" and you have sturdy enough fences to keep the dog AWAY from your livestock, it would probably work out okay.
> 
> If you're looking for a dog to live WITH your stock and work as a LGD, this is not the mix you're looking for. You want to either get a purebred LGD or a pup who is a mix of ONLY LGD breeds for that.


You are slightly mistaken, Danes were not bay dogs. They caught & held like a bulldogge. The terms dogge, doggen, dogue & dogo are all used for catch type dogs. If I remember correctly, the word originates in one of the Germanic languages & moved to the Romance languages with the type of dog it applies to.


----------



## Allen15 (Apr 18, 2013)

As the proud owner of a pair of rescued Great Dane youngsters, I shudder at the idea of trusting them to "hold at bay" anything they can catch - more like shred on contact... I certainly wouldn't want them anywhere any livestock smaller than horses, 'cause there will be blood...

I can second the motion for no Great Dane in the LGD mix from my own personal experiences. They're both very sweet when dealing with most humans, and one of them is even ok around most other dogs, but anything identified as prey or food? Forget about it!

http://www.facebook.com/pages/Goliath-the-Great-Dane/313956438635870

The white one is Goliath, and he's the youngest. He's already consumed a 6' nylon leash and a 2" nylon collar and passed them through :lookout:



bluemoonluck said:


> Great Danes were bred to hunt boars, so chasing down prey and holding it at bay are in it's genes.
> 
> If you're looking for a standard "watch dog" and you have sturdy enough fences to keep the dog AWAY from your livestock, it would probably work out okay.
> 
> If you're looking for a dog to live WITH your stock and work as a LGD, this is not the mix you're looking for. You want to either get a purebred LGD or a pup who is a mix of ONLY LGD breeds for that.


----------

